# found white pigeon in backyard



## metabug (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi all.

I found a white pigeon in my backyard Friday night. Wife and I tried to catch it several times without success. Each time it flew away then comes back a bit later. We left it with some seeds and water but we are not sure what else to do. It looks healthy enough in appearance. I saw it leaving the yard and flew around the neighborhood a few times, but it kept coming back. 

We have a dog that we let roam freely in the yard, so for now we have her confined in the house, but it's not a long term solution. Does it just need some rest and would it leave eventually? If not, how could I house it so the dog can't get to it? 

There's no tag on its leg.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would wait until dusk and if you don't have a bet, would throw a large towel or blanket over the bird p, wrap him up and have a cage or whatever ready and put him inside. Thank you for helping him. He looks like a lost domestic bird, maybe a pet, who is lost and probably would fall victim to a predator without help. If he has leg bands you may be able to help him get home, or you can adopted t him, or someone here may want to adopt him. If the blanket doesn't work you can try propping a large box open with a stick with a string on it and put food underneath and pull the string when he is eating underneath. Lovely bird.


----------

